# how to serve in a peep sight?



## ksredneck (Feb 27, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone can tell me how to serve in my peep sight? or a site that tells how?


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

ksredneck,

Try these links:

http://www.specialtyarch.com/tyingpeep.htm

http://www.pabucks.com/peep_sight.html

http://www.fletcherarchery.com/howto_servepeep.pdf

This next one works for tying the serving knots above and below the peeps:

http://timberline.proboards25.com/i...board=GPR&thread=1141745475&page=1#1143054952

I have used the Specialty Archery procedure along with the serving knots (also ala LeEarl's method) to tie in my G5 Meta Peep (which now doesn't move!) and, now that I look at it, the Fletcher Archery method is exactly how I did it!

Serve on, peep-meister!

Joe


----------



## ksredneck (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks:wink:


----------



## ksredneck (Feb 27, 2007)

will that work on any peep site?


----------

